# What is your favorite or most sought after ballon tire bike?



## oskisan (Aug 7, 2012)

Aside from the bluebird, skylark, evinrude, and airflow/arrow, what is your favorite ballooner?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

....my most recent one.....lol!
Seriously............Elgin Blackhawk/Falcon.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 7, 2012)

An all original, complete prewar V-900 Custom Built Deeeluxe Rollfast


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 7, 2012)

Schwinn Phantom


----------



## squeedals (Aug 7, 2012)

Any I CAN'T afford!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 7, 2012)

I have 3 of the 4 listed above as the default choice, but there are many in that high strata.
If I were to have just one next bike it would be an original paint 1937 Roadmaster Supreme for its design and rareity in the hobby.
Chris


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh yeah,I just remembered...

...A Huffy Radio Bike.

Was that a Ballooner?


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 7, 2012)

I would take ANY prewar mens tank bicycle in complete, original, decent (good) condition... So long as it's a previously undiscovered "find" in a barn or basement.

...Or any '39 mens tanker.

...Or a '37 Super Streamline.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> I would take ANY prewar mens tank bicycle in complete, original, decent (good) condition... So long as it's a previously undiscovered "find" in a barn or basement.
> 
> ...Or any '39 mens tanker.
> 
> ...Or a '37 Super Streamline.




Welcome back Bri.....


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 7, 2012)

Man, where have I been?

...Or and Aerocycle.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 7, 2012)

I've always had a soft spot for the Shelby Cadillac model (I'm sure others had this frame and tank as well but the few I've seen have been Cadillacs). The lines and curves in the tank are just so slick. This picture is not my own.. unfortunately I think it was/is BBCbikes' from ebay.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Man, where have I been?
> 
> ...Or and Aerocycle.




haven't you been kinda sparce on here?


----------



## mruiz (Aug 7, 2012)

*1936 Aerocycle signed by Frank W, on the tank*



\
 This will never happen, But who knows!


----------



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Schwinn  and Roadmaster*

1st a foremost the Schwinn Steamline Areocycle

here is a loaded model






Then the plain janebut, he his a bute
....one day






2nd choice and I agree with Chris, the 37 Roadmaster Supreme


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 7, 2012)

bricycle said:


> haven't you been kinda sparce on here?




"Kinda" would be an understatement. Non-existent more like it.


----------



## themotorcycleguy (Aug 7, 2012)

Since I'm new to this hobby [addiction] my most sought after balloon tire bike will be the first mens tank one I find. I've gotten my feet wet with a couple [6 so far] old bikes from my1938 Elgin to my mid 50's Columbia but so far no mens tank bike. I do have a womens Goodyear with a tank and a reproduction Schwinn with a tank but neither of those count. I need to find an early mens tank bike. A lot of the fun is in the hunt so the search goes on...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been fortunate enough to have had quite a few of my favorite bikes. While I love my Super Streamline, I have to say my all time fave is a fully loaded 1940 Dayton Mainliner. nothing else compares! :o


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have some of my dream bikes already but next on my list is a Elgin Robin--I really dig that zeppelin shaped tank! V/r Shawn


----------



## Mole (Aug 10, 2012)

*This one is pretty dern sexah.*



jd56 said:


> ... 37 Roadmaster Supreme




Complete agreement with this one, it's pretty dern sexah.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Aug 10, 2012)

*Uh hmmm Dave....?*



old hotrod said:


> An all original, complete prewar V-900 Custom Built Deeeluxe Rollfast









THIS...?


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ....my most recent one.....lol!
> Seriously............Elgin Blackhawk/Falcon.




Blackhawks are one of my favs too.


----------



## slick (Aug 11, 2012)

37 Roadmaster Supreme, Aerocycle, and an Elgin Twin bar 60 are the last on my list of Needs. Unless the bike just has a kool paint scheme that i like.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 11, 2012)

*My Favorite is the one you might sell me*

It's so tough -- the prewar balloon bicycles from the mid 30's - early 40's are the some of the best lines to them -- I still love the Shelby Super Airflo just because it is so over the top & unique - Roadmaster Supreme - Aerocycle - Cantilever Autocycle - Dayton Streamliner ---- just to name a few that are on my list -- some day -- some day -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## OldRider (Aug 11, 2012)

Trying to research an old Canadian CCM I was steered to the CABE by vintagebikes.net, that was in 2009. I had never seen a ballooner before, I was stunned at how beautiful they were compared to our workman plain jane CCMs, I knew I'd own one one day. I knew I only wanted to do it once so it took me till this spring to begin and end my balloon tire purchases. I've always liked the different and unusual, didn't ever want what everybody else had, and a prewar Huffman built Firestone Fleetwood did that for me


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 12, 2012)

the "holy grail" changes every 6 months or so... right now it would be a 30's vintage Shelby peanut tank model


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 12, 2012)

Right now I want a J-Rad:
http://www.jarayfamily.net/images/jradhansi.jpg


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Aug 12, 2012)

Aside from the obvious (a bluebird)
I would want a Sam-Sco bike because honestly who doesn't want a bike with their name on it? 






-Sam


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 12, 2012)

Aeropsycho said:


> View attachment 60653
> 
> THIS...?




Hard to tell from the dimly lit underground bunker photo...I think you will need to get it out in the light of day, put it together as it should be and let me ride it, then I _might _say yes...


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 14, 2012)

My Phantom use to be my favorite bike but as of yesterday, my '54 Jaguar that I just got is running a close second if not heads-up with the Phantom.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Aug 14, 2012)

*Alexander Rocket*

Oh Man....I would give about anything for an Alexander Rocket. These just blow me away. Never seen one other than pictures.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Silvercreek*

Very nice 54 Jag.  IMO that bike came out with some of the rarest tires that I know of on post war balloon tire bikes. In my years in the hobby I have only seen one set for sale. A lot of seasoned collectors don't know they even existed.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 15, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> Very nice 54 Jag.  IMO that bike came out with some of the rarest tires that I know of on post war balloon tire bikes. In my years in the hobby I have only seen one set for sale. A lot of seasoned collectors don't know they even existed.




What tires are you talking about?


----------



## oskisan (Aug 15, 2012)

which one? the orange one, not the silver king right?  This is so funny.. looks like my attic... almost have to wear a hard hat up there!!



Aeropsycho said:


> View attachment 60653
> 
> THIS...?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the long/streamline frame Huffmans. I don't terribly like frametanks, but instead like a nice flowing frame design like this.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle349/picture1501


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 15, 2012)

*monsoon*



silvercreek said:


> What tires are you talking about?




Here is a picture.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 15, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> Here is a picture.




What are you doing with them, got plans for the tires?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 15, 2012)

*silvercreek*

This is just a picture I saved from ebay, I did not get a chance to buy them.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 15, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> This is just a picture I saved from ebay, I did not get a chance to buy them.




I need a set of tires for the Jaguar. The one's that are on it are old and starting to weather crack. Max. air pressure is only 35 psi. I doubt there are anymore Schwinn Monsoon tires available.

Thanks for the tire information. I see you're from Claremore. Home town of Will Rogers.


----------

